# Tageskarte Ostsee



## Luzifer (13. November 2007)

Kann mir einer schreiben oder ein Link geben ,ob man eine Tageskarte fürs Angeln an der Ostsee per Online kaufen kann oder muss man immer erst vorort sie erweben.
Unserer Angelladen konnte uns keine dafür geben. |kopfkrat


----------



## Klementine (13. November 2007)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

Hi Luzifer!

Soweit ich weiß kannst du Angelkarten nur per Vorlage deines Fischereischeines im Angelladen, an einigen Tankstellen (z. B. Total am Rügendamm Stralsund) oder direkt bei der Fischereibehörde kaufen. Online geht das meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. November 2007)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

Moin Moin ,
für S-H brauchste keinen nur für M-V . Für beide Bundesländer kriegste wenn Du keinen Jahresfischereischein hast den sogenannte Tourischein bei den Rathäusern im Urlaubsort . Das es sowas auch online gibt ist mir nicht bekannt .|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Klementine (13. November 2007)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

Den Touri-Schein gibt es definitiv nicht online. Manche Hotels bieten sowas an, ich weiß es z. B. ganz genau vom Radisson auf Rügen (Nähe Trent). Der kostet etwa 30 € und ist 28 Tage gültig.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. November 2007)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

Bei mir auf Fehmarn musst du ins Bürgerbüro gehen...nix online !


----------



## Luzifer (13. November 2007)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

Den Fischereischein habe ich ja es geht um die Tageskarte.
Kann man den Schein nicht einfach einscannen hin schicken und Kontodaten und bekommt dann die Tageskarte zugeschickt.


----------



## MarcelWBS (13. November 2007)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

AW: Tageskarte Ostsee

In Mecklemburg Vorpommern wird ein Angelschein benötigt. Ich war vor 2 Wochen in Wismar, da wurde uns, nachdem wir schon 2Stunden gepilkt hatten, nahe gelegt, dass wir einen Ostseeschein benötigen. Die Tageskarte kostet 5€ und ist an der Tankstelle Richtung Insel Poel käuflich, was uns aber auch erst gesagt wurde nach dem wir draußen gewesen sind. Trotz vorherigen anrufen beim Käpitän des Kutters wurde uns diese Auskunft nicht gegeben. So etwas nennt sich Kundenfreundlichkeit. Der Schein ist sehr empfehlenswert, denn ohne kostet es 125€ und es gibt eine Anzeige wegen Wilddieberei.

Gruß MarcelWBS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. November 2007)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

Ich glaube Lutze geht es darum eine Jahreskarte für MV online  zu erwerben.
Den Fischereischein besitzt er!

Gruss Knurri.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

hier gibts tageskarten.angelbedarf seelig 12051 berlin hermannstr.118 nur mit gültigen fischereischein.cu


----------



## schlotterschätt (13. November 2007)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

@ Luzifer
Hatte das Thema vor ca. 3 Wochen. Mein Kumpel vonne Küste wollte mir auch ne Tageskarte vor Ort besorgen. Mit gescannter Kopie ist nicht und online auch nicht. Habe dann hier in Berlin noch einen Laden gefunden der welche hatte. Wat ne' Prozedur !!!
Namen, Adresse, FS-Nr. Datum.....alles klar. Der Gute schrieb Alles in eine Liste und trug zum Schluß Datum und Uhrzeit sowohl auf die Karte als auch in die Liste ein. Unterschrift auf beiden natürlich selbstverständlich. Auf meine hinterlistige Frage ob er vielleicht noch meine Fingerabdrücke benötige........... naja, ich war froh, ne' Karte gekriegt zu haben.
Du siehst, manchmal ist es garnicht so einfach nen' Fünfer loszuwerden.#d

 schöne Grüße  schlotterschätt


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. November 2007)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

Moin Lutze, die Tageskarten ist schwierig, aber Angelmüller in Berlin soll z.B. welche haben. Aber ansonsten hol ich mir immer die Jahreskarte ( 2007 war`s 20 €) bei meinem Händler hier in Strausberg. Da ich *mindestens* 3 mal / Jahr hochdüse (1*Heringe,1* Hornhecht,1* Dorschpokal  ), ist das zusammen mit den ersparten Umwegen schon mal kostenneutral. Jedes weitere mal ist gespart. Wenn ich dir also nächstes Jahr behilflich sein soll, muß du anrufen. ( Nr. auf meiner HP)
CU
Dirk


----------



## Luzifer (13. November 2007)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Moi Wenn ich dir also nächstes Jahr behilflich sein soll, muß du anrufen. ( Nr. auf meiner HP)
> CU
> Dirk



Danke für die Infos.

wenn man in Berlin eine Jahres-oder Tageskarte kaufen kann für M-V ist das doch prima.  :vik: Adressen sind notiert

Dirk wenn es soweit ist werde ich mich melden.


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. November 2007)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

Die Jahreskarten sind meist Mitte Januar da und dann bis Ende Februar erhältlich.


----------



## beschu (14. November 2007)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

noch einZusatz für die Region Rostock:die HEM-Tankstelle im Ü-Hafen hat diese Tageskarten zu jeder Tageszeit und die Araltankstelle in W-münde wohl auch  gruss beschu|wavey:


----------



## NicoleMOL (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

Hallo zusammen,

um mal das Thema aufzufrischen. 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Geschäften die Jahreskarten für die Ostsee verkaufen auch jetzt, ich fahre zu Herrentag nach Rügen ( Glewitz ). Oder kann mir jemand sagen wo ich dort vor Ort noch welche kriege ??? Ne bestimmte Tankstelle, weil an Herrentag ja alles zu ist !!! |evil:

Liebe Grüße Nicole #h


----------



## Klementine (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*



Klementine schrieb:


> Hi Luzifer!
> 
> Soweit ich weiß kannst du Angelkarten nur per Vorlage deines Fischereischeines im Angelladen, an einigen Tankstellen (z. B. Total am Rügendamm Stralsund) oder direkt bei der Fischereibehörde kaufen. Online geht das meines Wissens nach nicht.



Hallo NicoleMOL,

siehe mein Beitrag. Der ist nach wie vor aktuell. An der Total vorm ALTEN Rügendamm bekommst du auch weiterhin deine Tageskarte.


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1828415&postcount=9
auch angelmüller mal nachfragen
die tanke vorm alten rügendamm müßte die in der werftstraße sein.


----------



## Pizza-Service (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

tach zusammen

ist die tages o. jahreskarte nur für das
brandungsangeln oder auch für angeln
vom kleinboot aus notwendig|kopfkrat;+

gruß Dirk


----------



## Klementine (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

Die Angelkarte ist immer dann notwendig, wenn du angeln gehen willst. Egal ob von Land oder vom Boot aus. Angeln ohne Karte ist Fischwilderei.


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

na, na klementine, da gibt es ausnahmen, küstengewässer niedersachsen zum beispiel, da reicht der perso.
aber pizza-service ( apropo, ich hab hunger  ) kennst du wirklich irgendein gewässer in deutschland, wo du von land ne karte brauchst, vom boot aus aber nicht?


----------



## Pizza-Service (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

das mit der fischwilderei ist mir schon klar...
aber ich hab mal von einem gehört 
der sagte auf nem boot brauch man keine#c

gruß Dirk


----------



## Klementine (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

Da hat derjenige dir definitiv einen Bären aufgebunden. Gerade die Boote werden in letzter Zeit sehr häufig kontrolliert, die WaSchuPo ist momentan sehr aktiv. Wer angeln will, braucht 'ne Angelkarte. Wer nur Boot fahren will, braucht logischerweise  keine Angelkarte.


----------



## Klementine (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> na, na klementine, da gibt es ausnahmen, küstengewässer niedersachsen zum beispiel, da reicht der perso.
> aber pizza-service ( apropo, ich hab hunger  ) kennst du wirklich irgendein gewässer in deutschland, wo du von land ne karte brauchst, vom boot aus aber nicht?



Ich habe über die Küstengewässer M/V gesprochen, da NicoleMOL direkt nach der Region Rügen gefragt hat. Zu Niedersachsen kann ich mich wegen fehlender Ortskenntnis nicht äußern.


----------



## Pizza-Service (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

hmm okay

dank dir aber trotzdem für die info´s 
da weis ich jetzt für die region bescheid:vik:

gruß Dirk


----------



## Pizza-Service (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

@ leopard_afrika
öhm ich wüsste keins so auf anhieb um ehrlich zu sein...

gruß Dirk


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

übrigens: 
[SIZE=-1]Totalstation[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Werftstr. 13[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]18439 Stralsund[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]03831 292749‎

nicole, ich würde vorbestellen, da das doch ein recht beliebter Angeltag ist. ;-)
[/SIZE]


----------



## MarioDD (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*



Pizza-Service schrieb:


> das mit der fischwilderei ist mir schon klar...
> aber ich hab mal von einem gehört
> der sagte auf nem boot brauch man keine#c
> 
> gruß Dirk


 
nä...5/10/20 euro für Tag/Woche/ Jahr.
Dies gilt für alle Küstengewässer- also Bodden und Ostsee in MV (Fischschonbezirke mal ausgenommen)
Dabei ist es egal von wo du angelst (Boot oder Ufer) 
Was dann außerhalb der 3 Meilenzone ist-weiß ich nicht-dass sind dann ja internationale gewässer. Dort sollte dann ein Kontrolleur eher selten anzutreffen sein.
Die Angelscheine gibt es neben allen Angelläden in HST auch an der Total Tanke auf der Werftstrasse. 

also hier:






Bildquelle: Google


----------



## Dorschfutzi (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*



Pizza-Service schrieb:


> das mit der fischwilderei ist mir schon klar...
> aber ich hab mal von einem gehört
> der sagte auf nem boot brauch man keine#c
> 
> gruß Dirk



In Schleswig Holstein brauchst du keine nur in Meck-Poooom
musst du 5 € zahlen wegen ihrer zu niedrigen Diäten.  #q

*Mal sehen was sie sich noch einfallen lassen.

*gruß Kalle


----------



## Pizza-Service (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

ok ich dank euch mal da kann man froh sein das es euch gibt...
die hätten mich wahrscheinlich an den nächsten mast gehängt....grins*

und meinem kollegen werd ich mal ein sanften tritt gegen sein 
schienbein geben...

gruß Dirk


----------



## Klementine (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

Na mit niedrigen Diäten haben die Preise wohl recht wenig zu tun...  Wenn man aber mal bedenkt wieviel Wasserfläche man theoretisch pro Tag für 5 € beangeln könnte... Ich kenne andere Gewässer, da zahlt man locker 2-3 stellige Summen, pro Tag wohlgemerkt...


----------



## Zappi84 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Tageskarte Ostsee*

@Luzifer
Hey, das is der link fürs online bestellen... http://www.bodden-angeln.de/news.html
hat mich echt zeit gekostet das zu finden und muss euch das einfach mitteilen und hab mich hier angemeldet..   geht ja nich so weiter und Mefo-Schreck hat noch was besseres gefunden und ein Dialog eröffnet welches heißt:  				*Angelkarten in SE online kaufen-sogar per SMS

*_Na dann petri heil.. MfG _


----------

